# Video: Palm Beach Spearfishing Amberjack 2-5-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Had a great time today getting this Amberjack:

http://www.vimeo.com/19610753


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

What gun is that? Im looking for something new. How do you like it? Any good/bad?

It almost looked like a omersub, but wasn't sure.


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> What gun is that? Im looking for something new. How do you like it? Any good/bad?
> 
> It almost looked like a omersub, but wasn't sure.


It is a Rob Allen 110. Been using it for about 2 1/2 years now and love it. Deadly accurate. Relatively inexpensive too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sweet.....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, ive looked at the Allens too.


----------

